# Sigma 35mm 1.4



## RVB (Dec 25, 2012)

I haven't read this thread,I just jumped to the last page,one point I wanted to mention is that the sigma is not weather sealed,But the new 35mm L will almost certainly be weather sealed.. I have the sigma lens and it's excellent but I would prefer weather sealing.. and for this reason I will sell it when the new L is released.. 

BTW build quality is pretty good and it feels quite heavy.. focus ring is nice and smooth too,although not quite Zeiss Bild quality..


----------



## RVB (Dec 25, 2012)

On a scales including Hood and both caps..


----------

